# Searching for Angle Cylinders for old 7' 6" Valk



## plowman's wife (Oct 20, 2008)

Husband has an old Valk plow on a 94 Chevy 1500, model number or much else....unknown. Last winter one of the swing/angle cylinders snapped and the remaining one doesn't look too good either. Does anyone know how to properly measure these for replacement and where might be the best place to look for new ones? Any help would be appreciated!!http://www.plowsite.com/images/smilies/confused.gif


----------



## Tommy10plows (Jan 1, 2001)

Disconnect both cylinders from the plow. Swing the Plow manually and measure the length of the arc from full angle left to full angle right. Divide that number by two, and that is the length of travel you need for a replacement cylinder. 

Remember that the angling cylinders will be half exposed when the plow is straight across, and one cylinder will be fully compressed when angled to that side, and the other will be fully extended.

Then call Monarch Road Machinery, in Grand Rapids Michigan and order your new cylinders, clevis and pins as well, if you need them. Monarch is excellent to deal with, and they are Michigan's oldest company, older than GM or Ford !!


----------



## plowman's wife (Oct 20, 2008)

Thanks, this site is great, I've been gathering some valuable information. I/we really appreciate your help!


----------



## plowman's wife (Oct 20, 2008)

Tommy10plows;611800 said:


> Disconnect both cylinders from the plow. Swing the Plow manually and measure the length of the arc from full angle left to full angle right. Divide that number by two, and that is the length of travel you need for a replacement cylinder.
> 
> Remember that the angling cylinders will be half exposed when the plow is straight across, and one cylinder will be fully compressed when angled to that side, and the other will be fully extended.
> 
> Then call Monarch Road Machinery, in Grand Rapids Michigan and order your new cylinders, clevis and pins as well, if you need them. Monarch is excellent to deal with, and they are Michigan's oldest company, older than GM or Ford !!


Is it safe to assume that the diameter of the cylinder doesn't matter as long as the stroke is the right length? Are the rods the same size or do they vary? Don't want to order the wrong thing since they seem to be expensive.


----------



## Tommy10plows (Jan 1, 2001)

*piston size*

you will need at least a 1 1/2 inch sized piston for power angle cylinders, probably with 12 to 15 inches of travel length, meaning that the cylinders will extend at least 12 inches beyond the packing nut.


----------



## plowman's wife (Oct 20, 2008)

Update......found a used cylinder and your measurement tips were spot on! Thank God because we've been thick in the snow so far this winter!


----------

